# Need TiVo Internals info



## JanaRich2 (Jan 12, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a specification and/or diagrams for the internal workings of TiVo? I need to do a report about the operating system it uses, type of internal bus, hard drive, memory, etc. for a compuer programming class I am taking.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

There's a schematic for a Sony SAT-T60 posted over at DDB. Look in the Broken Tivos forum and you'll find a thread called "Schematics for DSR6000/T60". You'll find the T60 service manual split into five parts beginning with post #12.


----------

